# Μια μικρή άσκηση



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2016)

Τι παρατηρήσεις έχετε να κάνετε διαβάζοντας την επόμενη παράγραφο ως αναγνώστες; Τι πληροφορίες μας δίνει για να φτιάξουμε το προφίλ του ήρωα;

_Οι πρώτες αναμνήσεις του για τη γοητεία που του άσκησαν οι θετικές επιστήμες ξεκινούν από τις ώρες της ανίας στα μαθήματα κατήχησης, όταν κατά το σούρουπο σχημάτιζε ένα τηλεσκόπιο με τη χαλαρή γροθιά του και παρατηρούσε το παράθυρο, μαγεμένος από τη διάθλαση του φωτός._


----------



## Themis (Jul 20, 2016)

Μάλλον ενήλικας, αφού αυτές είναι μόνο οι "πρώτες" αναμνήσεις του. Ίσως προχωρημένης ηλικίας, επειδή αυτές οι αναπολήσεις συνηθίζονται περισσότερο όταν αρχίζουν να γκριζάρουν τα μαλλιά. Μάλλον όχι Έλληνας, αφού "μαθήματα κατήχησης κατά το σούρουπο" δεν συνηθίζονταν εδώ, και μάλιστα ίσως πέρασε εσώκλειστος από θρησκευτικό σχολείο, θα έλεγα καθολικό. Για τον ίδιο λόγο, ίσως πρόκειται για αρκετά μακρινή εποχή. Η γοητεία των θετικών επιστημών φαίνεται να είχε διάρκεια, ίσως λοιπόν να έγινε θετικός επιστήμονας. Για να ασχολούμαστε μαζί του, δεν αποκλείεται κιόλας να έγινε διάσημος, εκτός αν πρόκειται για ήρωα μυθιστορήματος και όχι για υπαρκτό πρόσωπο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 20, 2016)

Themis said:


> Μάλλον ενήλικας, αφού αυτές είναι μόνο οι "πρώτες" αναμνήσεις του. [...] Η γοητεία των θετικών επιστημών φαίνεται να είχε διάρκεια, ίσως λοιπόν να έγινε θετικός επιστήμονας. Για να ασχολούμαστε μαζί του, δεν αποκλείεται κιόλας να έγινε διάσημος, εκτός αν πρόκειται για ήρωα μυθιστορήματος και όχι για υπαρκτό πρόσωπο.


Αυτά κι από μένα. Συν το γεγονός ότι υποθέτω πως ασχολήθηκε είτε με την οπτική (αφού τον μαγεύει η διάθλαση του φωτός) είτε με την αστρονομία (αφού φτιάχνει "τηλεσκόπιο" με το χέρι). Επίσης μάλλον δεν θα ήταν και πολύ φανατικά θρησκευόμενος, για να βαριέται στην κατήχηση.

Τα άλλα που είπε ο Θέμης δεν τα σκέφτηκα, ομολογώ.


----------



## sarant (Jul 20, 2016)

Το μυαλό μου πήγε σε Γαλιλαίο, Κέπλερ, Κοπέρνικο. 
Αν και στην αρχή ο όρος "θετικές επιστήμες" ακούγεται σύγχρονος, όσα ακολουθούν μου υποβάλλουν την ιδέα ότι μας χωρίζουν αρκετοί αιώνες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 20, 2016)

Περίπου ό,τι είπε κι ο Θέμης και η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν αστρονόμος και καθολικό σχολείο.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 20, 2016)

Πρέπει όμως να ξέρει και το τηλεσκόπιο στα παιδικάτα του... οπότε Κοπέρνικος και Γαλιλαίος τουλάχιστον αποκλείονται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2016)

Ωραία, και ευχαριστώ σας μέχρι εδώ. Για να μπορέσουν να συμμετάσχουν και άλλοι στη συζήτηση (που τους είχα ρωτήσει πιο πριν με ΡΜ) θα προσθέσω στο παζλ μερικά στοιχεία ακόμα.

1) Το αρχικό κείμενο (για να έχουμε αναφορά και στο πρωτότυπο και όχι αναγκαστικά στο μεταφρασμένο):

His earliest memory of fascination with science involved staring through a curled hand at a window at twilight, during a moment of boredom at religious school, and being captivated by the diffraction of light.

2) Ποιος είναι ο επιστήμονας. Είναι *αυτός* και βλέπουμε πόσο εντυπωσιακά καλά τον έχει περιγράψει ο Θέμης. Με την επιφύλαξη στην τελική παράγραφο εδώ.

3) Επισημαίνω επίσης από το βιογραφικό του στο σάιτ των Νόμπελ ότι _But the college activity that I engaged in which was to have a long-standing attraction to me was singing in the chorus, where I performed solo roles in major pieces, including Händel's "Messiah"_ - αυτή η παρατήρηση υπάρχει επίσης στο κείμενο που μεταφράζω.

Και η κεντρική μου ερώτηση είναι τώρα η εξής: Με αυτά τα στοιχεία, πιστεύετε ότι το religious school που αναφέρεται στην αρχική ερώτηση είναι καθολικό σχολείο -- και αν όχι, ποια είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση για το religious school στην αρχική φράση ώστε να μη μείνει ο αναγνώστης (που θα διαβάσει μόνο την αρχική παράγραφο και λίγο πιο κάτω τα περί Χέντελ και Μεσσία) με την εντύπωση ότι ο F.R. ήταν περισσότερο ή λιγότερο πιστός, αδιάφορο, καθολικός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2016)

Παρεμπ, το όνομα προφέρεται Ράινες. Frederick Reines = Φρέντερικ Ράινες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 20, 2016)

Για το καθολικό σχολείο δεν ξέρω. Ίσως να έκανα κάποια αναφορά σε καλόγερους (όπως λέμε εδώ ότι "πήγε στις καλόγριες" ή "πήγε στους φρέρηδες" για όσους πήγαιναν σε τέτοια σχολεία), αν και θέλω να σκεφτώ λίγο για να βρω ακριβώς τη φράση. Ίσως πολύ απλά "στο σχολείο με τους καλόγερους".

Όμως σκέφτομαι κάτι άλλο.

Παρατηρώ ότι η λέξη "τηλεσκόπιο" δεν υπάρχει στο πρωτότυπο. Κι αυτό, σε συνδυασμό με έναν προβληματισμό που είχα (αλλά δεν έγραψα), με κάνει να προτιμώ να την αποφύγω στη μετάφραση. 

Ο προβληματισμός ήταν ο εξής: βλέπουμε αναφορά σε τηλεσκόπιο, όμως δεν ξέρουμε αν ο ήρωας γνωρίζει την ύπαρξη τηλεσκοπίων ή/και ήταν εξοικειωμένος με τηλεσκόπια ή/και υπήρχαν τηλεσκόπια στον καιρό του - μπορεί ο συγγραφέας να χρησιμοποιεί την μεταφορά αντλώντας από τις δικές του παραστάσεις, χωρίς να σκεφτεί αν ο ήρωάς του θεωρεί "τηλεσκόπιο" αυτό που κάνει με το χέρι του.

Αντιλαμβάνομαι βέβαια ότι αυτά είναι πολύ ψιλά γράμματα, ωστόσο εγώ θα την απέφευγα τη λέξη. Το πολύ-πολύ να αναφερόμουν σε κυάλι (σαν αυτό των ναυτικών).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2016)

Προσοχή: ο μπάρμπας του επιστήμονα ήταν από τους ιδρυτές του Σιωνισμού. Αυτό αναφέρεται στο κείμενο του Νόμπελ (που έχει ερανίσει επιλεκτικά ο συγγραφέας του βιβλίου μου), αλλά όχι και στο βιβλίο. Άρα (λέω εγώ τωρα), δεν ήταν καθολικό σχολείο αλλά από τα προκαταρκτικά για μπαρ μιτσβά και τέτοια και η ανησυχία μου είναι ότι, έχοντας κόψει ο συγγραφέας τα σιωνιστικά, ο τύπος θα βγει παπαδοπαίδι.

Όσο για το γροθοκανοκιάλι, πώς να το πούμε εκτός από τηλεσκόπιο; Έκλεινε το χέρι σε χαλαρή γροθιά και κοίταζε από μέσα (εγκάρσια στα διπλωμένα δάχτυλα προφανώς). Πώς το λέμε όταν το κάνουν τα παιδιά; Είμαι 100% ανοιχτός σε ιδέες.

Και για το χρονικό, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Ο αναγνώστης γνωρίζει ότι βρισκόμαστε στον 20ό αιώνα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2016)

...
...ατένιζε το παράθυρο μέσα από την τρυπούλα που σχημάτιζε με τη μισοσφιγμένη γροθιά του...


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2016)

... που έκανε το χέρι του κιάλι και μέσα από την τρυπούλα μελετούσε το παράθυρο το σούρουπο...


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2016)

Μπα. Μάλλον είναι λάθος ο παρατατικός:

Απ’ όσο θυμόταν, η πρώτη φορά που τον μάγεψε η επιστήμη ήταν ένα σούρουπο στο σχολείο, που τον είχε πιάσει βαρεμάρα. Έκανε κιάλι το χέρι του και, καθώς μελετούσε το παράθυρο, τον γοήτευσε η διάθλαση του φωτός.



(Ας σημειωθεί ότι τον Δεκέμβρη στη Νέα Υόρκη ο ήλιος δύει στις 16:30.)


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2016)

Αν ο άνθρωπος ήταν χριστιανός, σαν Αμερικανός θα πήγαινε σε Sunday School (αν και οι Εβραίοι των ΗΠΑ έχουν κι αυτοί Sunday School αλλά το λένε Hebrew School).
Ως προς τη μετάφραση, του Νίκελ και του Μαρίνου μου άρεσε, το προτεινόμενο μου φαίνεται λίγο στεγνό και χωρίς τη γλαφυρότητα του πρωτότυπου.

ΥΓ Το σχολείο της Συναγωγής μας κάνει;


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2016)

SBE said:


> και του Μαρίνου μου άρεσε



Υποθέτω ότι εννοείς «του daeman».


----------



## SBE (Jul 22, 2016)

Όντως...


----------



## Earion (Jul 22, 2016)

ένα σούρουπο στο *εβραϊκό κυριακάτικο σχολείο*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 23, 2016)

Κυριακάτικο σχολείο; Κατηχητικό δεν το λέμε αυτό εδώ; Γιατί όχι εβραϊκό κατηχητικό; Δεν ακούγεται παράξενα, η λέξη κατηχητικό δεν έχει μέσα κάτι που να υπονοεί ότι πρόκειται οπωσδήποτε για χριστιανική κατήχηση.

Προτιμώ το κιάλι αντί για το τηλεσκόπιο, χαζομάρα ίσως. Μετά τις εξηγήσεις βλέπω ότι αντικειμενικά δεν συντρέχει λόγος να μην μπει τηλεσκόπιο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Προτιμώ το κιάλι αντί για το τηλεσκόπιο, χαζομάρα ίσως. Μετά τις εξηγήσεις βλέπω ότι αντικειμενικά δεν συντρέχει λόγος να μην μπει τηλεσκόπιο.


Όταν παίζαμε μικροί, κιάλια φτιάχναμε με χαλαρές τις δύο γροθιές δίπλα-δίπλα, ενώ τηλεσκόπιο με τις δυο γροθιές στη σειρά, πάντως... :) Οπότε, η μια γροθιά είναι είτε φασαμέν-κιάλι :) είτε μισόκλειστο τηλεσκόπιο...


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν παίζαμε μικροί, κιάλια φτιάχναμε με χαλαρές τις δύο γροθιές δίπλα-δίπλα, ενώ τηλεσκόπιο με τις δυο γροθιές στη σειρά, πάντως... :)



Εξαιρετική παρατήρηση, εξαιρετική! :clap:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 23, 2016)

Σωστό!


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όταν παίζαμε μικροί, κιάλια φτιάχναμε με χαλαρές τις δύο γροθιές δίπλα-δίπλα, ενώ τηλεσκόπιο με τις δυο γροθιές στη σειρά, πάντως... :) Οπότε, η μια γροθιά είναι είτε φασαμέν-κιάλι :) είτε μισόκλειστο τηλεσκόπιο...



Πολύ σωστό, αλλά όχι σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, την ώρα του μαθήματος, όπου η μία γροθιά στο μάτι μπορεί να κρυφτεί, αλλά οι δύο γροθιές —και μάλιστα στη σειρά— φωνάζουν «κρύψου και φώναξε». Οπότε, μάλλον μισόκλειστο πρέπει να ήταν το τηλεσκόπιο όπως λες, δόκτορα, ή μονοκιάλι σταθερό, όχι τηλεσκοπικό.

Γιατί στο κατηχητικό τα παλιά τα χρόνια, χριστιανικό ή εβραϊκό, η κατήχηση δεν γινόταν μόνο με τα λόγια, αλλά έπιπτε και ράβδος.

Spyglass:



















AoratiMelani said:


> Κυριακάτικο σχολείο; Κατηχητικό δεν το λέμε αυτό εδώ; Γιατί όχι εβραϊκό κατηχητικό; Δεν ακούγεται παράξενα, η λέξη κατηχητικό δεν έχει μέσα κάτι που να υπονοεί ότι πρόκειται οπωσδήποτε για χριστιανική κατήχηση.


+1.



AoratiMelani said:


> Προτιμώ το κιάλι αντί για το τηλεσκόπιο...



+1 + _μονοκιάλι_, επειδή το τηλεσκόπιο φέρνει στο νου μάλλον αστρονομικά τηλεσκόπια, όχι απαραιτήτως σύγχρονα και πελώρια, αλλά και τα πιο μικρά με τα στηρίγματα, σύγχρονα ερασιτεχνικά ή της εποχής του Γαλιλαίου και βάλε, ενώ το κιάλι παραπέμπει σε κάτι πιο... εμ... χειροπιαστό (πρόχειρο, του χεριού) και το μονοκιάλι έχει και μια παλαιινή εσάνς. Ίσως όχι εδώ όμως, για να μην το παρατραβήξουμε με την ακρίβεια εις βάρος της φυσικότητας. Άλλωστε, όπως λες κι εσύ στο #9, Μελάνη, δεν βλέπω λόγο —ούτε με γυμνό μάτι, ούτε με τηλεσκόπιο ή κιάλι, μονό ή διπλό, ούτε με το μικροσκόπιο— να προστεθεί λέξη που δεν υπάρχει στο πρωτότυπο, εφόσον μπορεί να αποδοθεί το νόημα χωρίς αυτήν. Αν το ήθελε αυτός που το έγραψε, είχε λέξεις για να γράψει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2016)

:clap: :lol:


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2016)

nickel said:


> :clap: :lol:



Spyglass entertainment


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2016)

Ο προβληματισμός μου εξαρχής ήταν ότι, όπως οι περισσότεροι από εμάς, μεγαλωμένοι με εικόνες ΧΟ, έτσι κι εγώ θεώρησα αυτονόητο κάποιο καθολικό σχολείο ή, στη συνέχεια, σκέφτηκα κάποιο «κατηχητικό». Μια φίλη και μέλος της εβραϊκής κοινότητας, την οποία ρώτησα, μου είπε ότι η έννοια της κατήχησης ή του κατηχητικού σχολείου δεν υπάρχουν στον ιουδαϊσμό, ότι αυτά τα θρησκευτικά σχολεία («ταλμουδικά ιεροδιδασκαλεία» βρίσκω να περιγράφονται στον γκούγκλη) ονομάζονται _*γεσίβα*_, και μου πρότεινε να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτόν τον όρο. Αν αποφάσιζα λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιήσω το «εβραϊκό κατηχητικό», θα χρησιμοποιούσα για ευκολία του αναγνώστη (που επίσης έχει μεγαλώσει πιθανότατα με ΧΟ εικόνες και ορολογία) έναν όρο και μια μετάφραση πραγματολογικά άκυρη. Και αυτό με ενοχλεί. (Το απλό και πρακτικό _σχολείο_ του Νίκελ μού φαίνεται σαν χαμένη ευκαιρία να δώσω στον αναγνώστη ολόκληρη την πληροφορία που έμεινε μισή στο πρωτότυπο.)

Όπως το σκέφτομαι τώρα, ίσως να είναι προτιμότερο κάτι σαν το επόμενο με μια απλή ΣτΜ για τη _γεσίβα_:

_Οι πρώτες αναμνήσεις του για τη γοητεία που του άσκησαν οι θετικές επιστήμες ξεκινούν από τις ώρες της ανίας στη γεσίβα, κατά το σούρουπο, όταν έκανε τηλεσκόπιο τη χαλαρή γροθιά του και παρατηρούσε το παράθυρο, μαγεμένος από τη διάθλαση του φωτός._ Ή κάπως έτσι τελοσπάντων, τα κείμενα θα ξαναδουλευτούν έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Σας ευχαριστώ και ζητώ συγνώμη αν σας χρησιμοποίησα κάπως σαν πειραματόζωα, ήθελα να δω πώς θα αντιδρούσαν κι άλλοι μορφωμένοι και διαβασμένοι αναγνώστες ή αν μόνο εγώ σκέφτηκα αμέσως καθολικά σχολεία, «φρέρηδες και καλόγριες» που έγραψε και η Αόρατη.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... ζητώ συγνώμη αν σας χρησιμοποίησα κάπως σαν πειραματόζωα...



«Συγγνώμη»; Γιατί; Λες και δεν ψοφάμε για κάτι τέτοια και γι' αυτό, εκτός των άλλων, συχνάζουμε εδώ, για ν' ακονίζουμε τη γλώσσα. 

Μια χαρά κουβέντα έγινε, μια χαρά παιχνίδι χωρίς ζαβολιές ή παρατράγουδα. Άφεριμ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2016)

Ε, αισθάνθηκα ότι ίσως το παρατράβηξα. :)


----------



## Earion (Jul 24, 2016)

Δεν το παρατράβηξες με εμάς, το παρατράβηξες με τη... _γεσίβα_, :huh: έναν όρο εντελώς ή σχεδόν εντελώς άγνωστο στον μέσο αναγνώστη. Ειλικρινά θα προτιμούσα οτιδήποτε άλλο (σχολείο, κατηχητικό...) εκτός από αυτό. :mellow:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 24, 2016)

Θα συμφωνήσω. Νομίζω ότι το "κυριακάτικο εβραϊκό σχολείο" του Εαρίωνα είναι το καλύτερο, τελικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Θα συμφωνήσω. Νομίζω ότι το "κυριακάτικο εβραϊκό σχολείο" του Εαρίωνα είναι το καλύτερο, τελικά.



Εξηγήστε μου όμως και πώς ξέρετε ότι είναι «κυριακάτικο» όταν το κείμενο μιλάει για απογευματινό (και η ανία μπορεί και να οφείλεται στην κούραση από το κανονικό σχολείο, π.χ.).


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Εγώ θέλω να πω σαν γενική αρχή ότι καλό θα είναι να σεβόμαστε τη γνώση και τη γνώμη των ειδικών μέχρι ένα σημείο, μια και δεν γνωρίζουν ούτε τις γενικότερες ούτε τις ειδικότερες ανάγκες της μεταφραστικής τέχνης και του κειμένου που μεταφράζεται.

Τώρα, το να βάλουμε στα καλά καθούμενα έναν άγνωστο όρο που δεν υπάρχει στο πρωτότυπο για να τον εξηγήσουμε με υποσημείωση είναι αυτό που στα αγγλικά θα λέγαμε overkill. Μα τι μας λέει το πρωτότυπο; Ότι το παιδί βαριόταν την ώρα των μαθημάτων. Γιατί θα πρέπει να πάρουμε το βάρος από εκεί και να το πάμε στο να δείξουμε το θρήσκευμα του παιδιού και άρα, με ταξίδι ολόκληρο μέσω Λάρισας, σε τι είδος σχολείου υποθέτουμε ότι το βασάνισε η συγκεκριμένη βαρεμάρα. Εγώ θα περιόριζα την πληροφορία σε κάτι σαν «την ώρα της κατήχησης» και θα έμπαινα στον πειρασμό να το απλοποιήσω ακόμα περισσότερο: «στην ώρα του μαθήματος». Ως αναγνώστης δεν θα ένιωθα ότι με κλέβει ο μεταφραστής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2016)

nickel said:


> Μα τι μας λέει το πρωτότυπο; Ότι το παιδί βαριόταν την ώρα των μαθημάτων. Γιατί θα πρέπει να πάρουμε το βάρος από εκεί και να το πάμε στο να δείξουμε το θρήσκευμα του παιδιού και άρα, με ταξίδι ολόκληρο μέσω Λάρισας, σε τι είδος σχολείου υποθέτουμε ότι το βασάνισε η συγκεκριμένη βαρεμάρα. Εγώ θα περιόριζα την πληροφορία σε κάτι σαν «την ώρα της κατήχησης» και θα έμπαινα στον πειρασμό να το απλοποιήσω ακόμα περισσότερο: «στην ώρα του μαθήματος». Ως αναγνώστης δεν θα ένιωθα ότι με κλέβει ο μεταφραστής.



Το πρωτότυπο _δεν λέει_ ότι το παιδί βαριόταν την ώρα των μαθημάτων. Το πρωτότυπο λέει ότι το παιδί πήγαινε σε κάποιο θρησκευτικό σχολείο έκανε κάποια μαθήματα θρησκευτικών το απόγευμα. Φυσικά, μπορούσε να πουλαει ξερωγώ εφημερίδες το πρωί και να έκανε σχολείο τα βράδια και να ήταν ένα ηρωικό παιδί που μορφώθηκε έτσι, και να κουραζόταν και να βαριόταν, αλλά αυτή είναι λάθος εικόνα. Το πρωτότυπο μας οδηγεί λοιπόν να σκεφτούμε συνολικά θρησκευτικό σχολείο λέει επίσης ότι το σχολείο ήταν θρησκευτικό, και το πρώτο που σκεφτόμαστε, όπως αποδείχτηκε, είναι φρέρηδες και καλόγεροι, αλλά και αυτή είναι λάθος εικόνα. Οι προτάσεις που αναφέρουν κατηχητικά και Κυριακές είναι πραγματολογικά λάθος (η πρώτη) και ξεκρέμαστη (η δεύτερη -- θα δεχτώ ότι το πρωτότυπο αφήνει ανοιχτό να γίνονταν τα μαθήματα Κυριακή απόγευμα).

Το πρόβλημα ξεκινάει από το πρωτότυπο, που έχει πάρει σχεδόν ατόφια μια παράγραφο από το βιογραφικό του ήρωα έχοντας παραλείψει την προηγούμενη αναφορά στη θρησκεία του. (Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό ίσως οφείλεται στο ότι, αν κρίνω από το ινδικό επώνυμό του, ο συγγραφέας ίσως μεγάλωσε με όρους μη αβρααμικής θρησκείας). Επιδεινώνεται από το ότι ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης σκέφτεται σε συντριπτικό ποσοστό με λογική χριστιανικού κατηχητικού, παίρνοντας άλλη μια λάθος εικόνα. _(Επισημαίνω εδώ σχετικά με τις προκαταλήψεις μας το τραγικό επίκαιρο με τον νεαρό Έλληνα που σκοτώθηκε στο Μόναχο.)_

Ξέρω φυσικά ότι ο αναγνώστης που θα δει τον άγνωστο όρο και τη ΣτΜ θα το θεωρήσει από βλακεία μέχρι επιδειξιομανία του μεταφραστή και δεν θα κάνει αυτές τις σκέψεις. Θεωρώ όμως ότι πρέπει να τις κάνει ο μεταφραστής (ή ο επιμελητής).

Υπάρχει βέβαια και άλλη λύση, μια ΣτΜ που να δείχνει με κάποιον τρόπο το θρήσκευμα, π.χ. επαναφέροντας την πληροφορία που λείπει από το αγγλικό, ότι ήταν ανιψιός του τάδε διάσημου ραβίνου, και μετά να μείνεις στο «θρησκευτικό σχολείο» του πρωτοτύπου. Θα την προτείνω και αυτήν ως εναλλακτική στον επιμελητή μου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Υπάρχει βέβαια και άλλη λύση, μια ΣτΜ που να δείχνει με κάποιον τρόπο το θρήσκευμα, π.χ. επαναφέροντας την πληροφορία που λείπει από το αγγλικό, ότι ήταν ανιψιός του τάδε διάσημου ραβίνου, και μετά να μείνεις στο «θρησκευτικό σχολείο» του πρωτοτύπου. Θα την προτείνω και αυτήν ως εναλλακτική στον επιμελητή μου.



Αυτή είναι μια πολύ πιο σωστή λύση.

Α, και δεν εννοούσα να πεις ότι βαριόταν όλο το μάθημα ή όλα τα μαθήματα. Για κάποια στιγμή βαρεμάρας «την ώρα του μαθήματος».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2016)

nickel said:


> Αυτή είναι μια πολύ πιο σωστή λύση.


Στην οποία μπορείς να καταλήξεις μόνο αφού έχεις δει πού σε οδηγούν όλες οι προηγούμενες μεταφραστικές προσπάθειες -- και την οποία θα πρέπει να μπορείς να εξηγήσεις στον επιμελητή σου, τουλάχιστον.



nickel said:


> Α, και δεν εννοούσα να πεις ότι βαριόταν όλο το μάθημα ή όλα τα μαθήματα. Για κάποια στιγμή βαρεμάρας «την ώρα του μαθήματος».


Όχι. Προφανώς βαριόταν διαρκώς (όπως κάθε φυσιολογικός πιτσιρικάς που δεν θα είχε το «κάλεσμα» της ταλμουδικής μελέτης) και περίμενε το σούρουπο για να παρατηρήσει τον ήλιο και τη διάθλαση, αλλιώς κτγμ δεν θα του έκανε τέτοια εντύπωση για να το θυμάται και να το αναφέρει στο βιογραφικό του, που συνοδεύει το βραβείο Νόμπελ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2016)

Επομένως βαριόταν την ώρα του θρησκευτικού σχολείου. 
Ποιάς θρησκείας; Ε, ας προσέχει ο αναγνώστης το όλο κείμενο για να καταλάβει. Το πρωτότυπο δεν διευκρινίζει, γιατί να το διευκρινίσουμε με το ζόρι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2016)

SBE said:


> Επομένως βαριόταν την ώρα του θρησκευτικού σχολείου.



Ναι, αυτή είναι η προσέγγιση του αποστασιοποιημένου μεταφραστή. (Έχουμε κι εμείς τις σχολές μας....  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2016)

SBE said:


> Επομένως βαριόταν την ώρα του θρησκευτικού σχολείου.
> Ποιάς θρησκείας; Ε, ας προσέχει ο αναγνώστης το όλο κείμενο για να καταλάβει. Το πρωτότυπο δεν διευκρινίζει, γιατί να το διευκρινίσουμε με το ζόρι;


Γιατί δεν το διευκρινίζει, δυστυχώς. Και επειδή αν δεν το διευκρινίσουμε, ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης σχηματίζει την εικόνα ότι κλπ κλπ... και ξαναγυρνάμε σε όσα έγραψα πιο πάνω και τα αναλύσαμε όλα, εκτενώς.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2016)

Ενώ ο αναγνώστης από άλλη χώρα θα το καταλάβει αμέσως;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ενώ ο αναγνώστης από άλλη χώρα θα το καταλάβει αμέσως;



Σου υπόσχομαι ότι θα ασχοληθώ επιστάμενα με το θέμα όταν μου αναθέσουν τη μετάφραση για άλλη χώρα και άλλη γλώσσα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2016)

Earion said:


> Δεν το παρατράβηξες με εμάς, το παρατράβηξες με τη... _γεσίβα_, :huh: έναν όρο εντελώς ή σχεδόν εντελώς άγνωστο στον μέσο αναγνώστη. Ειλικρινά θα προτιμούσα οτιδήποτε άλλο (σχολείο, κατηχητικό...) εκτός από αυτό. :mellow:



Συμφωνώ, γιατί έτσι παίρνουμε την τρίχα και την κάνουμε τριχιά.



drsiebenmal said:


> ... Οι προτάσεις που αναφέρουν κατηχητικά [...] είναι πραγματολογικά λάθος...



Διαφωνώ. Διότι μπορεί μεν η κατήχηση στα καθ' ημάς να παραπέμπει εν μέρει σε χριστιανική κατήχηση, ίσως περισσότερο παλιότερα, αλλά η πρώτη σημασία της πλέον είναι αυτή που αναφέρει πρώτη και το ΛΝΕΓ:

*κατήχηση*: 1. (α) *η συστηματική διδασκαλία και μύηση σε θρησκευτικό δόγμα* (β) (στον χριστιανισμό) η ιερή ιστορία από τη δημιουργία τού κόσμου μέχρι την ενανθρώπηση τού Χριστού για τη λύτρωση τού ανθρώπου, όπως επίσης και η ιδιαίτερη διδασκαλία κάθε κλάδου τού χριστιανισμού (_ορθόδοξη | ρωμαιοκαθολική | προτεσταντική ~_).

*κατηχητής*: 1. (γενικά} *πρόσωπο που επιδιώκει με συστηματική διδασκαλία και καθοδήγηση να μεταδώσει τις βασικές αρχές πίστεως, θρησκείας, ιδεολογίας* ΣΥΝ. *διδάσκαλος*, *μυητής*, *καθοδηγητής*, προσηλυτιστής, μυσταγωγός 2. ΕΚΚΛΗΣ. πρόσωπο που διδάσκει τα βασικά δόγματα και αρχές τής χριστιανικής θρησκείας στα οργανωμένα κατηχητικά σχολεία ενορίας ή περιοχής.

*κατηχητικός:* 1. *αυτός που σχετίζεται με την κατήχηση, ο ικανός ή κατάλληλος να κάνει κατήχηση*: _- λόγος_ ΣΥΝ. *διδασκαλικός*, *μυητικός*. 2. κατηχητικό (σχολείο) το οργανωμένο εκκλησιαστικό σχολείο, που λειτουργεί στο πλαίσιο ενορίας και στο οποίο γίνεται συστηματική κατήχηση, δηλ. οι νέοι διδάσκονται τα δόγματα και τις ηθικές αρχές τού χριστιανισμού.

*κατηχώ*: 1. (α) *διδάσκω συστηματικά και μυώ (κάποιον) σε θρησκευτικό δόγμα *
(β) (ειδικότ.) διδάσκω τα βασικά δόγματα και αρχές τής χριστιανικής θρησκείας στα κατηχητικά σχολεία.

Και απ' ό,τι διαβάζω για τη γεσίβα, αυτό γίνεται εκεί, μια συστηματική διδασκαλία για το συγκεκριμένο θρησκευτικό δόγμα και μύηση στα ιερά του κείμενα: 

*Yeshiva *(/jəˈʃiːvə/; Hebrew: ישיבה‎‎, lit. "sitting"; pl. ישיבות, _yeshivot_) is a Jewish institution that focuses on the study of traditional religious texts, primarily the Talmud and Torah study.




drsiebenmal said:


> ... Επιδεινώνεται από το ότι ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης σκέφτεται σε συντριπτικό ποσοστό με λογική χριστιανικού κατηχητικού, παίρνοντας άλλη μια λάθος εικόνα. _..._



Σε αυτό συμφωνώ, αλλά λύνεται εύκολα με την προσθήκη μίας απλής λέξης που λύνει ταυτόχρονα και το ζήτημα της θρησκείας:



drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> _Οι πρώτες αναμνήσεις του για τη γοητεία που του άσκησαν οι θετικές επιστήμες ξεκινούν από τις ώρες της ανίας στα μαθήματα κατήχησης..._



_Οι πρώτες αναμνήσεις του για τη γοητεία που του άσκησαν οι θετικές επιστήμες ξεκινούν από τις ώρες της ανίας στα μαθήματα *εβραϊκής *κατήχησης..._

Ή αν θέλεις να αποφύγεις εντελώς την κατήχηση:

_Οι πρώτες αναμνήσεις του για τη γοητεία που του άσκησαν οι θετικές επιστήμες ξεκινούν από τις ώρες της ανίας στα μαθήματα *για την εβραϊκή θρησκεία*...

_Ούτε ΣτΜ για την ανθυπολεπτομέρεια ούτε σκόνταμμα του αναγνώστη στην άγνωστη και ουρανοκατέβατη  λέξη.

Αλλά δεν είμαι εγώ ούτε ο μεταφραστής ούτε ο επιμελητής. Μόνο ένας αναγνώστης που κλήθηκε να εκφράσει γνώμη για ένα ξεκάρφωτο απόσπασμα το οποίο βλέπει χωρίς συμφραζόμενα και χωρίς συνολική εικόνα του κειμένου. Κι όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος, οπότε ξα σου, δόκτορα. Μαχαίρι και καρπούζι δικά σου. It's your call, επί σοι εστι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2016)

daeman said:


> Αλλά δεν είμαι εγώ ούτε ο μεταφραστής ούτε ο επιμελητής. Μόνο ένας αναγνώστης που κλήθηκε να εκφράσει γνώμη για ένα ξεκάρφωτο απόσπασμα το οποίο βλέπει χωρίς συμφραζόμενα και χωρίς συνολική εικόνα του κειμένου. Κι όσα ξέρει ο νοικοκύρης δεν τα ξέρει ο κόσμος όλος, οπότε ξα σου, δόκτορα. Μαχαίρι και καρπούζι δικά σου. It's your call, επί σοι εστι.



Επειδή στο νήμα έγινε πλούσια και παραγωγική συζήτηση, σκοπεύω φυσικά να παραπέμψω τον επιμελητή μου για μελέτη και απαντήσεις σε όλα τα επιχειρήματα και αντεπιχειρήματα που μπορεί να υπάρξουν. Γι' αυτό και μόνο, daeman, χρησιμοποιώ τη συλλεκτική δουλειά που έκανες για λογαριασμό μου (με ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ) για να προσθέσω αντεπιχειρήματα για τη συζήτηση. Πάμε λοιπόν...



daeman said:


> Διαφωνώ. Διότι μπορεί μεν η κατήχηση στα καθ' ημάς να παραπέμπει εν μέρει σε χριστιανική κατήχηση, ίσως περισσότερο παλιότερα, αλλά η πρώτη σημασία της πλέον είναι αυτή που αναφέρει πρώτη και το ΛΝΕΓ:
> 
> *κατήχηση*: [...]



Στα λεξικά λήμματα, οι αριθμημένες σημασίες δείχνουν συνήθως έννοιες συγγενικές αλλά αυτόνομες. Ας χρωματίσω τώρα εγώ τις δεύτερες έννοιες σε όλα τα λήμματα:

*κατήχηση*: [...]1. (α) *η συστηματική διδασκαλία και μύηση σε θρησκευτικό δόγμα* (β) (στον χριστιανισμό) η ιερή ιστορία από τη δημιουργία τού κόσμου μέχρι την ενανθρώπηση τού Χριστού για τη λύτρωση τού ανθρώπου, όπως επίσης και η ιδιαίτερη διδασκαλία κάθε κλάδου τού χριστιανισμού (_ορθόδοξη | ρωμαιοκαθολική | προτεσταντική ~_).

*κατηχητής*: 1. (γενικά} *πρόσωπο που επιδιώκει με συστηματική διδασκαλία και καθοδήγηση να μεταδώσει τις βασικές αρχές πίστεως, θρησκείας, ιδεολογίας* ΣΥΝ. *διδάσκαλος*, *μυητής*, *καθοδηγητής*, προσηλυτιστής, μυσταγωγός 2. ΕΚΚΛΗΣ. πρόσωπο που διδάσκει τα βασικά δόγματα και αρχές τής *χριστιανικής *θρησκείας στα οργανωμένα κατηχητικά σχολεία ενορίας ή περιοχής.

*κατηχητικός:* 1. *αυτός που σχετίζεται με την κατήχηση, ο ικανός ή κατάλληλος να κάνει κατήχηση*: _- λόγος_ ΣΥΝ. *διδασκαλικός*, *μυητικός*. 2. κατηχητικό (σχολείο) το οργανωμένο εκκλησιαστικό σχολείο, που λειτουργεί στο πλαίσιο ενορίας και στο οποίο γίνεται συστηματική κατήχηση, δηλ. οι νέοι διδάσκονται τα δόγματα και τις ηθικές αρχές τού *χριστιανισμού*.

*κατηχώ*: 1. (α) *διδάσκω συστηματικά και μυώ (κάποιον) σε θρησκευτικό δόγμα *
(β) (ειδικότ.) διδάσκω τα βασικά δόγματα και αρχές τής *χριστιανικής *θρησκείας στα κατηχητικά σχολεία.

Πέρα λοιπόν από τη γενική έννοια, στον χριστιανισμό (και στο χριστιανικό περιβάλλον) νοείται ότι κατήχηση και κατηχητικό σχολείο είναι χριστιανικά.

Εξήγησα ήδη ότι για έναν Έλληνα με ιουδαϊκή θρησκεία, δεν νοείται η σύνδεση της κατήχησης με τα μαθήματα της γεσίβα (να φτιάχνουμε και ευρήματα), άρα προσπαθούμε να δείξουμε κάτι στον ορθόδοξο αναγνώστη. Αν πούμε εβραϊκό κατηχητικό, θα φανταστεί κάτι όπου μοιράζουν εβραϊκές εικονίτσες με Εβραίους αγίους κλπ (εμένα τέτοια μου μοίραζαν τουλάχιστον στο κατηχητικό, δεν ξέρω τι μοιράζουν σήμερα). Η σύμφραση και η εικόνα που δημιουργεί είναι πραγματολογικά λάθος.

Ποια είναι η αντίρρησή μου όμως στη σύμφραση _στα μαθήματα για την εβραϊκή θρησκεία_; Μα αυτό που θα σκεφτόμασταν όλοι αν δεν είχε προηγηθεί όλη η συζήτηση και είχα γράψει _στα μαθήματα για την ορθόδοξη θρησκεία_: δεν ξέρει ο μεταφραστής ότι αυτά τα λέμε _κατηχητικό_;

Ένα τελευταίο, για την άγνωστη λέξη που μάθαμε όλοι πια, τη γεσίβα. Γιατί ακριβώς μας ενοχλεί να αναφερθεί ξαφνικά μια άγνωστη λέξη που χαρακτηρίζει έναν διαφορετικό πολιτισμό ή μια άλλη θρησκεία; Υπάρχει κάποιο βαθύτερο θέμα στην παιδεία μας ώστε υπάρχει τόση δυσκολία να αποδεχτούμε ένα λίγο-πολύ άγνωστο σε εμάς τους πολλούς έθιμο και προσπαθούμε να το οριοθετήσουμε αυστηρά με το τρέχον δικό μας λεξιλόγιο, αδιαφορώντας αν δημιουργούμε λάθος εικόνες; 

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι μεταφράζαμε ένα κείμενο ενός εξερευνητή που έφτασε σε ένα άγνωστο νησί, όπου ο ιθαγενείς τρώνε _ανανάσια_, κάτι φρούτα, αγκαθωτά σαν μικροί ανανάδες, που κρέμονται σαν τα κεράσια (και εκεί τελειώνουν οι ομοιότητες). Θα διστάζατε ποτέ να αναφέρετε την καινούργια ή ασυνήθιστη λέξη στα κείμενά σας; Θα ήσασταν ευχαριστημένοι μεταφράζοντας τα ανανάσια ως μικρούς ανανάδες ή κίτρινα κεράσια;


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Πέρα λοιπόν από τη γενική έννοια, στον χριστιανισμό (και στο χριστιανικό περιβάλλον) νοείται ότι κατήχηση και κατηχητικό σχολείο είναι χριστιανικά.



Ας δεχτώ ότι η _*κατήχηση *_από μόνη της παραπέμπει στον χριστιανισμό, αλλά η σύμφραση *εβραϊκή κατήχηση* παραπέμπει και αυτή στον χριστιανισμό; Δηλαδή το επίθετο είναι αόρατο ή διακοσμητικό; Τότε λοιπόν θα είναι λάθος και η _πολιτική κατήχηση_ ή όλες οι άλλες συμφράσεις με την κατήχηση που κυκλοφορούν ευρύτατα χωρίς κανείς να καταλαβαίνει ότι πρόκειται για χριστιανική κατήχηση.



drsiebenmal said:


> Εξήγησα ήδη ότι για έναν Έλληνα με ιουδαϊκή θρησκεία, δεν νοείται η σύνδεση της κατήχησης με τα μαθήματα της γεσίβα...



Προφανώς, αυτό το «έναν» είναι αριθμητικό και όχι αόριστο, αφού αναφέρεται στη γνώμη _ενός _ατόμου το οποίο συμβουλεύτηκες. Άρα η γενίκευση δεν αρμόζει. Άλλωστε, δεν πιστεύω το κείμενο να απευθύνεται μόνο σε Έλληνες με ιουδαϊκή θρησκεία, άρα νομίζω πως εν προκειμένω μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα έχει η γνώμη του γενικού κοινού και όχι του ειδικού που γνωρίζει τις λεπτομέρειες, ο οποίος, αν έχει νου και γνώση ευρύτερη, όχι μόνο εξειδικευμένη, θα κατανοήσει μια τέτοια επιλογή. 

Γιατί αλλιώς, δεν θα γράφαμε π.χ. _αλάτι_, αλλά _χλωριούχο νάτριο_ παντού.



drsiebenmal said:


> Αν πούμε εβραϊκό κατηχητικό, θα φανταστεί κάτι όπου μοιράζουν εβραϊκές εικονίτσες με Εβραίους αγίους κλπ (εμένα τέτοια μου μοίραζαν τουλάχιστον στο κατηχητικό, δεν ξέρω τι μοιράζουν σήμερα). Η σύμφραση και η εικόνα που δημιουργεί είναι πραγματολογικά λάθος.



Δεν είπαμε «εβραϊκό κατηχητικό», αλλά:



daeman said:


> ...
> _Οι πρώτες αναμνήσεις του για τη γοητεία που του άσκησαν οι θετικές επιστήμες ξεκινούν από τις ώρες της ανίας στα μαθήματα *εβραϊκής κατήχησης*..._
> 
> Ή αν θέλεις να αποφύγεις εντελώς την κατήχηση:
> ...






drsiebenmal said:


> Ποια είναι η αντίρρησή μου όμως στη σύμφραση _στα μαθήματα για την εβραϊκή θρησκεία_; Μα αυτό που θα σκεφτόμασταν όλοι αν δεν είχε προηγηθεί όλη η συζήτηση και είχα γράψει _στα μαθήματα για την ορθόδοξη θρησκεία_: δεν ξέρει ο μεταφραστής ότι αυτά τα λέμε _κατηχητικό_;



Δηλαδή, με τον φόβο —αβάσιμο κατ' εμέ— μήπως κατηγορηθεί ο μεταφραστής για μια συνειδητή και πολυβασανισμένη επιλογή του η οποία διευκρινίζεται με το επίθετο, θα φορτώσουμε τον αναγνώστη με τη γεσίβα που δεν υπάρχει στο πρωτότυπο και με τη σημείωση αποπάνω;



drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι μεταφράζαμε ένα κείμενο ενός εξερευνητή που έφτασε σε ένα άγνωστο νησί, όπου ο ιθαγενείς τρώνε _ανανάσια_, κάτι φρούτα, αγκαθωτά σαν μικροί ανανάδες, που κρέμονται σαν τα κεράσια (και εκεί τελειώνουν οι ομοιότητες). Θα διστάζατε ποτέ να αναφέρετε την καινούργια ή ασυνήθιστη λέξη στα κείμενά σας; Θα ήσασταν ευχαριστημένοι μεταφράζοντας τα ανανάσια ως μικρούς ανανάδες ή κίτρινα κεράσια;



Μόνο που εδώ δεν είναι εξερευνητής ο συγγραφέας, αλλά ο μεταφραστής είναι ερευνητής. Κι αν ο συγγραφέας-εξερευνητής αναφέρει τη λέξη «ανανάσια», _ανανάσια _θα τα γράψω κι εγώ, όταν όμως εκείνος γράφει κάτι που υπονοεί τα «ανανάσια» —κι εδώ δεν τα υπονοεί καν, αλλά είναι πληροφορία που προέκυψε δευτερογενώς, από την έρευνα του μεταφραστή, για να μην πω τριτογενώς— τότε κι εγώ πρέπει να τα υπονοήσω με τρόπο που να γίνει κατανοητή αυτή η αναφορά, όχι να τα σερβίρω στον αναγνώστη σαν πρώτο πιάτο, plat de résistance. Αλλιώς, όπου βλέπω π.χ. «αφρόψαρο» πρέπει να κατονομάζω και τα είδη αυστηρά με τη διώνυμη λατινική τους ονομασία για να μην υπάρξει καμία παρεξήγηση από κανέναν αναγνώστη.

Ξαναλέω όμως, ξα σου, δόκτορα, αρκετά το βασανίσαμε και για μένα απομένει πια μόνο η ευχή ν' αξιωθεί το κείμενο την αναγνώριση που του πρέπει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2016)

> Να τα βάλουμε στο ζύγι λοιπόν. Από τη μια έχεις αναμφισβήτητη απώλεια νοήματος όταν χρησιμοποιείς μια άγνωστη λέξη όπως η «γεσίβα». Από την άλλη φοβάσαι ότι ο αναγνώστης ε ν δ ε χ ο μ έ ν ω ς θα παρανοήσει το «κατηχητικό» και θα το συνδέσει με την ελληνική παράδοση. Τι είναι πιο βαρύ, τι είναι πιο ελαφρό; Για σένα.



Και θα προσθέσω την απάντηση που έδωσα σε φίλο που μου θύμισε με το πιο πάνω ΡΜ ότι το ζύγι και η απόφαση είναι δική μου:

_Όποιος διαβάσει γεσίβα, αναμφισβήτητα ΔΕΝ θα καταλάβει. Θα κοιτάξει ή δεν θα κοιτάξει και θα μάθει ή δεν θα μάθει. Θα ξέρει ότι είναι κάτι περίεργο πάντως.

Όποιος διαβάσει κατηχητικό, θα το περάσει νομίζοντας ότι ο τύπος πήγαινε στους φρέρηδες.

Για μένα δεν υπάρχει καν επιλογή._


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ..._
> Για μένα δεν υπάρχει καν επιλογή._



Τι το συζητάμε τότε; Να ματαιοπονούμε για μια ειλημμένη απόφαση; Ούτε στη φυλακή δεν παίζεται τέτοια παρτίδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2016)

Μα η συζήτηση είναι που με οδήγησε να πάρω την απόφαση. Και πιο πολύ το ακατανόητο (για εμένα) με τα ανανάσια.

(Και η απόφασή μου δεν θα δεσμεύσει τον επιμελητή που ελπίζω να τα διαβάσει όλα.)


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα η συζήτηση είναι που με οδήγησε να πάρω την απόφαση. ...



Τότε άξιζε τον κόπο, ακόμα κι αν ακόμα δε μ' αρέσει. Αλλά νομίζω ότι αρκετά το κουράσαμε και επαναλαμβάνω την ευχή, δόκτορα: καλοκάμωτο και καλοτάξιδο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 25, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί ακριβώς μας ενοχλεί να αναφερθεί ξαφνικά μια άγνωστη λέξη...


Επειδή το πρωτότυπο δεν χρησιμοποιεί μια αντίστοιχη άγνωστη λέξη. Είναι το overkill που είπε ο νίκελ, το χλωριούχο νάτριο που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω. 

Εσύ όμως έχεις πάρει την απόφασή σου, καλοτάξιδο λοιπόν! :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2016)

Εγώ, όπως ξέρει ο αγαπητός Ντοκ από προηγούμενη δουλειά μου που σας/τον/τους είχα ζαλίσει με ερωτήσεις, είμαι της σχολής που λέει η SBE και διευκρινίζει ο Νίκελ. Ο αγγλόφωνος αναγνώστης δεν θα καταλάβει υποχρεωτικά ότι πρόκειται για εβραϊκό σχολείο. Οπότε εγώ θα έβαζα απλώς μια ενίσχυση, όπως είπαν πολλοί ως τώρα (θρησκευτικό σχολείο, απογευματινή κατήχηση κλπ). Γενικώς δηλαδή δεν πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να υπερεξηγείται κάτι στη μετάφραση το οποίο ο ίδιος ο συγγραφέας δεν έχει υπερεξηγήσει και ειδικώς τα είπε καλύτερα ο Δαιμάνος.

Όμως, όπως λέω και στους μαθητές μου που συνήθως ζητούν τις απαντήσεις με όρους σωστού και λάθους, η τελική επιλογή είναι του μεταφραστή και από ένα σημείο και μετά είναι θέμα του ποιας σχολής αποφασίζει κανείς να ακολουθήσει :)

Και, καλοτάξιδο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2016)

Πάντως, η επιμονή για το τι καταλαβαίνει ο αγγλόφωνος αναγνώστης με συγκινεί. :) Εμένα βέβαια, ως μεταφραστή, (νομίζω ότι πρέπει να) με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως τι καταλαβαίνει (και τι δεν καταλαβαίνει) ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης. Επειδή έχω ρωτήσει και άλλους συναδέλφους, πέρα από όσους δημοσίευσαν την άποψή τους εδώ, θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να σας ενημερώσω ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένας και ούτε μία που να διαφώνησαν (χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί η αναλυτική συζήτηση) με την αίσθηση ότι μιλάμε για _χριστιανικά κατηχητικά μαθήματα_, ούτε ένας και ούτε μία που να γνώριζαν τη λέξη _γεσίβα _(αλλά να μην κατάλαβαν ότι _δεν _πρόκειται για χριστιανικό κατηχητικό) και ούτε ένας ή ούτε μία που να συμφωνούν με τη σκέψη μου να εμποδίσω να σχηματίσει ο Έλληνας αναγνώστης μια λάθος εντύπωση. Το σκορ πρέπει να είναι κάπου 15-0... :)

Επομένως, υποθέτω και ότι ο επιμελητής θα ακολουθήσει την πλειοψηφική τάση. Ευτυχώς που η συζήτηση γίνεται ενώ έχω άνεση χρόνου...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως, η επιμονή για το τι καταλαβαίνει ο αγγλόφωνος αναγνώστης με συγκινεί. :)


Μα, δεδομένου ότι ο άνθρωπος ο οποίος μιλάει είναι Αμερικάνος, δεν υπάρχει πλειοψηφικό θρησκευτικό ρεύμα που να πηγαίνει προς τα κάπου. Μόνο αν ξέρεις ότι ο άνθρωπος στον οποίο αναφέρεται είναι Εβραίος θα πάει το μυαλό σου σε συγκεκριμένο είδος κατήχησης. Η πληροφορία ότι είναι Εβραίος επίσης δεν παρέχεται στο ΚΠ (αν είναι το ΚΠ το κείμενο του παραπάνω συνδέσμου) και συνάγεται εμμέσως από άλλα στοιχεία (π.χ. τα ονόματα της οικογένειας). Οπότε γιατί να την δώσει ο μεταφραστής εκεί που δεν επέλεξε να τη δώσει ο συντάκτης του ΚΠ; 

Θέλω να πω -όπως έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, εξάλλου- ότι εγώ είμαι υπερ της εξήγησης των πραγματολογικών σε μη τεχνικά κείμενα όταν δεν υπάρχει αντιστοιχία και τα πραγματολογικά παίζουν κάποιον σημαίνοντα ρόλο στην κατανόηση του κειμένου ή στην εξέλιξη της πλοκής. Αν οι πληροφορίες συνάγονται εξίσου εμμέσως (ή δύσκολα) από τον αναγνώστη του ΚΠ, τότε η δική μου προσέγγιση είναι ότι το παραγόμενο ΚΣ πρέπει να είναι ισοδύναμης δυσκολίας.

Αλλά, όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, είναι θέμα προσέγγισης, τελικά.


----------



## Earion (Jul 25, 2016)

Τώρα που χαλαρώσαμε λίγο, ένα δωράκι στον Δόκτορά μας, που είναι αφοσιωμένος τρέκης.*
Star Trek: Μισός αιώνας ταξίδια*
Άλκης Γαλδαδάς 
ΒΗΜΑScience (24 Ιουλίου 2016)

Μια τηλεοπτική σειρά παλαιάς κοπής και μια ταινία, η 13η στη σειρά, εντελώς μοντέρνας αντίληψης και σε προβολή με τεχνολογία 3D, έδωσαν μια διαφορετική γεύση στο καλοκαίρι αυτό.​..........​Το ίδιο συμπτωματική και καθόλου διαστημική ή βουλκάνια είναι και η χειρονομία σε ένδειξη συμπάθειας του Σποκ, που καταφέρνει να χωρίζει τα δάχτυλά του σε δυο δυάδες σχηματίζοντας το V στη μέση και το έμαθε αυτό ο ηθοποιός Λίοναρντ Νιμόι όταν πήγαινε μικρός στο *εβραϊκό κατηχητικό σχολείο*.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2016)

@Palavra: Ωραία. Με τη δική σου ορολογία, λοιπόν, ΚΠ και ΚΣ _δεν είναι_ ισοδύναμης δυσκολίας. Μια πληροφορία που περνάει μάλλον αδιάφορα για το διεθνές/αγγλόφωνο κοινό (το «θρησκευτικό» σχολείο αρκεί για να εξηγήσει ότι έκανε απογευματινά μαθήματα) μετατρέπεται σε παραπληροφόρηση για το ελληνικό κοινό (που καταλαβαίνει κατηχητικό).

Βέβαια (επειδή έτσι ενημερωνόμαστε για τα πραγματολογικά, ψάχνοντας), στο βιογραφικό στα Νόμπελ, όπου η φράση έρχεται με γνωστή και τη θρησκεία, η αναφορά προσδιορίζει έμμεσα και την ηλικία που γινόταν αυτό το περιστατικό: πριν την εφηβεία. Αλλά οκ, αυτό ας απασχολήσει τη διεθνή έκδοση, που θα έλεγε και η SBE.

Edit: @Earion, από το απόσπασμα συμπεραίνουμε με ασφάλεια ότι ο Γαλδαδάς *δεν μας διαβάζει*... :)


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2016)

Δόχτορα, αφού έχεις αποφασίσει τί θα κάνεις, γιατί τώρα σε απασχολεί να αλλάξεις τη γνώμη των άλλων; 

Μας ζήτησες να σου πούμε τί καταλαβαίνουμε από ένα απόσπασμα τριών σειρών. Απομονωμένο όπως είναι απο το υπόλοιπο κείμενο μπορεί να χρειάζεται αναλυτική επεξήγηση, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι απομονωμένο. Αν πρόκειται για φράση από κεφάλαιο βιογραφίας, οι επεξηγήσεις είναι περιττές γιατί κάπου αλλού στη βιογραφία θα αναφέρεται το θρήσκευμα της οικογένειας κλπ κλπ. Αν είναι πέντε σειρές στο οπισθόφυλλο βιβλίου του ίδιου, πιθανόν να είναι απαραίτητη η επεξήγηση. 

Στην περίπτωσή μας, νομίζω μεταφράζεις αυτό εδώ, το οποίο ξεκινάει με τη φράση: 
"The youngest of four children, Reines was born to Jewish parents who had come from the same small town in Russia to the United States and met and married in New York City. [...] Reines’s parents, Israel and Gussie (Cohen), provided a warm upbringing, which included religious observance and instruction."

Είναι δυνατόν να καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης ότι οι Εβραίοι γονείς που μεγάλωσαν το παιδί τους με το θρησκευτικό τυπικό και με θρησκευτική κατήχηση το έστελναν τα απογεύματα στους φρέρηδες;

Τέλος, μια γενική παρατήρηση για το πρωτότυπο: από το λίγο που διάβασα είναι γραμμένο σε ύφος αυστηρά ουδέτερο, σαν πραγματεία κι όχι σαν λογοτεχνική βιογραφία. Επομένως έχει σημασία το ότι δεν χρησιμοποιεί λέξεις όπως _γεσίβα, κατηχητικό, εβραϊκό σχολείο_ και άλλες τέτοιες και προτιμάει ουδέτερους όρους.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 25, 2016)

Εγώ πάντως, Ντοκ, δεν λέω ότι η μία προσέγγιση είναι σωστή και η άλλη λάθος. Λέω πώς το προσεγγίζω εγώ.

Η άποψή μου, δηλαδή, είναι ότι έχοντας ολόκληρο το κείμενο από την αρχή, καταλαβαίνει κανείς το θρήσκευμα του νομπελίστα και δεν χρειάζεται περαιτέρω παρέμβαση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2016)

Δεν προσπαθώ να αλλάξω τη γνώμη κανενός. Επειδή είπα όμως ότι θα παρακαλέσω τον επιμελητή μου να δει τον διάλογο, όταν έρχονται καινούργια επιχειρήματα, τα απαντάω.

Και, όχι, SBE, δεν μεταφράζω αυτό που έφερες. Και σε παρακαλώ να μη με θεωρείς ανόητο. Αν υπήρχε στο κείμενό μου οποιαδήποτε αναφορά στη θρησκεία του Ράινες, δεν θα έκανα καν αυτή τη συζήτηση. Έγραψα ήδη κατεπανάληψη ότι το κείμενο που μεταφράζω έχει πάρει βιογραφικά στοιχεία από το σάιτ των Νόμπελ, αν είχες κάνει τον κόπο να ανοίξεις τον σύνδεσμο που έχω δώσει (και ξαναδίνω εδώ) θα έβρισκες σχεδόν ατόφια την φράση και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που έχω αναφέρει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2016)

Ορίστε και όλο το βιογραφικό κείμενο που υπάρχει στο βιβλίο μου. Κάντε τον κόπο μιας γρήγορης αντιπαραβολής και θα δείτε ότι είναι αποσπάσματα από το βιογραφικό στο σάιτ των βραβείων Νόμπελ. Όχι, Παλάβρα, *δεν* δουλεύω στο βιβλίο της SBE, δεν κρύβω μυστικά στα μανίκια μου, αλλά ό,τι νέο θέλετε να συζητήσουμε σε ουσιαστική βάση, ευχαρίστως.


----------

